# garbled sound



## al50 (Feb 8, 2005)

Some emails with sound come in garbled and slow in pace. yesterday I put one track of a a man doing a comedy routene into a folder amd the sound was garbled and slow. What's my problem. al50


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome

I've moved you to Web and Email for more response 

What program are you using to open the emails: Outlook, Outlook Express or a web based email provider? Also, are these sounds coming through as attachments or embedded into the actual email?

When you say you put a track into a folder, was that one that you got from an email, and saved to your actual pc? If so, what is the file type? Rightclick and choose Properties if you're not sure.

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Got an email:



> Thanks for response. I have dial-up with outlook express. All incoming sound files are attachments. Some are good and some are garbled. The file I made that is garbled in the same way as the garbled emails is a wave file. It is from a cd sent to a folder. I think I answered all your questions. al50


Its best to reply direct to the forum, as others may be able to help if I'm not about. Either type it into the empty box, or click Post Reply 

Okay, back to the question 

Go to Start | Find Files, and type in

*.wav

And search the entire drive. Apart from any that you've saved, can you play any of the other's, and do they sound the same? The ones I'm after are in C:\Windows\Media.

Also, what does this sound like:

http://www.mfiles.org.uk/downloads/Toccata-and-Fugue-Dm.mp3

Different type of file, but it is a sound file.

eddie


----------



## al50 (Feb 8, 2005)

All the WAV files I could find played as they should, except the one I made from the cd. The Bach piece played OK.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Are the emails all from the same person, or different people? 

If you rightclick on one of the Wav files that played okay, then choose Properties. Then Summary. Note down the properties you can see, and compare this with the one you took from your CD, and the email ones.

Were you just copying the wav from your cd to the harddrive?

eddie


----------



## al50 (Feb 8, 2005)

The wav file that played OKCM.22.050 16BIT NIM CLICK WAV

The one frrom the cd: FANCYB 1.~WAV PCM.44.100H2 16BIT STEREO

I was copying to a folder, which I guess is on the harddrive. Al


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

What do the ones that come from your email say? I assume that the cd plays okay on your pc, that you took the wav file from.

When you copied it from your cd, in Windows Explorer, were the tracks as cda files or wav files? Not the one you have thats garbled, but the original cd.

eddie


----------



## al50 (Feb 8, 2005)

I checked the deleted file for sound emails, and found one wmv file that played clear and one that was slightly garbled and an mpeg and 1.asf that were garbled. I don't know what the cd was, (cda or wav), but it was a cd generated on a computer, not a

n original.

While answering your reply, I thought of something and tried another track at different formats I just now found on my cd maker program. WAV and mp3 came in garbled,but WMA came inclear, These tries were recorded to a folder. I still don't know why some emails ar garbled and some aren't. This is progress. A forum like tthis makes you think.
Al


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

You mention a cd maker program. Are all tracks that are coming through garbled from this one, or the one before?

Which version of DirectX are you running?

Go to Start | Run and type DXDIAG. In the first tab will be the version, and can you tell me which version of Windows you're running.

eddie


----------



## al50 (Feb 8, 2005)

Eddie: I tried the cd track that I originally mentioned, again to a folder using WAV, mp3, and WMA. Only the WMA came in clear and compressed so I could email it, which was what I wanted to do in the first place. I still don't know why WAV and mp3 are garbled. Using DXDIAG I found that Directx was version 9.oc [4.09.0000.0904. Windows 98[4.10.Build 2222] Al


----------



## al50 (Feb 8, 2005)

Eddie: I made an error in the Directx. The first 3 characters should be -- 9.Oc Al


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Well, that's the latest version of DirectX. I think I see it now, you're creating the tracks to send in emails, not emails that are coming into your Inbox. Is that correct?

Which program are you using to convert the tracks? Also, is it possibe for you to send me a sample of the tracks you're having trouble with? If so, I'll PM you my email address.

eddie


----------



## al50 (Feb 8, 2005)

Various emails I receive have sound tracks, some play all right and some don't. A track form a cd to a folder in wav and mp3 play back garbled. The same track to a folder in wma is good. I found an email that plays all right and one that dosen't. I can send these and the cd track in mp3 and wma. Al


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

I've sent you my email address. Just put TSG in the subject as I tend to get quite a bit of spam.

Also, which version of WMP are you using?

eddie


----------



## al50 (Feb 8, 2005)

Eddie: WMP 9.00.002.2926. I will send you some files that play and do not play. Al


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, got all files,a nd they played okay on mine. In case otehrs are wondering, this is what was sent:

wma - plays okay
mp3 - garbled
url - garbled
wmv - ok

I'm using Windows 2000, WMP 6.4, no extra codecs except DivX. So, lets see if we can figure this one out 

Okay, this is what i've done. I played each file, and then looked in the Options. I'm not sure where this is in WMP9, so you may have to search a little.

Anyway, this is what I found:

The wma and mp3 are both the same clip, so no video on both.

*WMA*

Filters: 
Default DirectSound Device
Windows Media Audio Decoder
Windows Media Source Filter

Codec:
Installed - WM-Audio

*mp3*

Filters:
Default DirectSound Device
MPEG layer-3 Decoder - This one I clicked on properties, and found this:

Frequencey - Full
Stereo - Stereo
Resolution - 16 bit
CPU - Pentium

Codecs:
None

*wmv*

Filters:
Default DirectSound Device
Video Renderer
Windows Media Audio Decoder
Windows Media Source Filter
Windows Media Video Decoder

Codecs:
Installed - Windows Media Audio V8
Installed - Windows Media Video V8

*Url*

This is an embedded clip, but looked at the source code, and can't see the clip. Anyway, I did see that it is using Shockwave Flash Player. Do you know if you're using or have it installed?

Okay, go to Control Panel | Sounds and Multimedia. Hardware tab. Click to highlight Audio Codecs, then click on Properties. Properties tab.

Can you see MPEG Layer-3 Codec installed?

Mine has Frauhhofer IIS in front of it.

eddie


----------



## al50 (Feb 8, 2005)

Eddie: Went through the suggestions you suggested, found different things in the player options than what you showed, but in the control panel I found the MPEG Layer 3, with Frauofer IIS. But mine said "decode only" Maybe that's why I get garbled mp3, I can't endode. Al


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Where does it say decode only? Just trying to look for it on mine, and can't find it. But, that may be a Win2000 fault 

Also, when you see the Frauhhofer codec, click on it, and press Properties again. Does Use this Codec show?

Also, do you have Shockwave installed? If you're not sure, take a look at this:

http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/welcome/

eddie


----------



## al50 (Feb 8, 2005)

Eddie: In multimedia>audio compresion devices> Frauhofer lls MPEG Layer 3 cocec {decode only}. Use this codec is checked. I don't have Scockwave installed. Tried to do it but it was unsucesful {no Xtras installed}. Tried again, downloaded Xtra, tried to download the player and got a message "This application requires an Xtra{Flash Movie} that I do not have or could not install. My signature should be "One step forward and two steps backward". Al


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Not sure why you're getting that error message, as you're not doing any actual authoring, least I think not.

Are you downloading it from here:

http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash

Untick the option for Yahoo's toolbar, unles you want it.

Just checked with someone else, and they have the Advanced option like me, where you have the Decode Only. So, trying to figure this bit out now.

eddie


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

As for the good old codec problem which version are you using? It'll say in the last bit where it says if its using it, just click About.

eddie


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Also, go here and install this program:

http://www.headbands.com/gspot/

It should tell us if we're on the same lines 

Plus, moving this to the new Multimedia forum 

eddie


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

http://www.sagebrush.com/mp3tech.htm

I'm going to upload the codec described here in a minute -- I have to see If I can get a connection on My Win98 system, it's hit and miss these days.

Check back for an attachment.

*edit* Ok, here it is. There are some instructions on the weblink above on how to "install" it using the system.ini file


----------



## al50 (Feb 8, 2005)

Eddie: I downloaded the flash player, but can't find it anywhere and the Sinatra url file dosen't play. The mp3version is 1.9 Build 401. I downloaded from gspot,Build 030711. I will be away until next week, so I won't be responding for a few days. Al


----------



## al50 (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi Eddie; I'm back, I downloaded that G-spot, don't know what it is. To review where I'm at, My Windows Media Player will not play any cd clearly (un garbled), but the cd player in accesseries plays them ok. Half my e-mails with sound are garbled. Al


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Have you tried that file which Rollin' Rog uploaded? If you get stcuk on installing it, just let us know. Hopefully, this will solve the problem 

As for Gspot, what you do is open it up, then click File | Open

From the file types, choose the type you're opening up. There are three choices:

avi, ogm, ogg
avi, mov, mpg, etc
All Files

So, you may want to choose the second one.

Then, using the Browse, navigate to the clip you're having problems with, click to highlight and then press Open.

For instance, I've selected an mp3 (can't post a screenshot, as my Paint is only doing bmp's 

StreamType says: MPEG-1 Layer 3 VBR 44100 Hz

Don't have a video installed, but when you run yours, does anything show in the codec part?

eddie


----------



## al50 (Feb 8, 2005)

Eddie: Installed flash player, shockwave, and rog's 13 codec and can't fine any of them on my computer. Al


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

For the codec, lets see if its listed in your system.ini.

Go to Start | Run and type SYSEDIT
Copy/paste the contents of your system.ini here.

Did you place the codec in your system32 folder?

eddie


----------



## al50 (Feb 8, 2005)

Vboot]
oemfonts.fon=vgaoem.fon
shell=Explorer.exe
system.drv=atmsys.drv
drivers=mmsystem.dll power.drv
user.exe=user.exe
gdi.exe=gdi.exe
sound.drv=mmsound.drv
dibeng.drv=dibeng.dll
comm.drv=comm.drv
mouse.drv=mouse.drv
keyboard.drv=keyboard.drv
*DisplayFallback=0


----------



## al50 (Feb 8, 2005)

boot]
oemfonts.fon=vgaoem.fon
shell=Explorer.exe
system.drv=atmsys.drv
drivers=mmsystem.dll power.drv
user.exe=user.exe
gdi.exe=gdi.exe
sound.drv=mmsound.drv
dibeng.drv=dibeng.dll
comm.drv=comm.drv
mouse.drv=mouse.drv
keyboard.drv=keyboard.drv
*DisplayFallback=0


----------



## al50 (Feb 8, 2005)

Eddie: I can't get it to copy the whole list. What exactly is a codec, which one am I looking for in sys 32. I think I am in over my head now. Al


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

A codec is needed to play video and/or audio media files. There are a few main ones, but now and then some obscure ones are used. You seem to have a different version of the codec that is normally used.

When you clicked on the zip file that Rollin' uploaded, you would have found a file inside called l3codeca.acm.

If you then, using the extract option in Winzip, extract to the System32 folder, this is where the codecs are all installed. The full location is

c:\Windows\System32

If when you try to extract it there it says one exists, this may be the original version installed. So, just to make sure nothing bad happens, do this:

Go to Start | Find Files, and type in

l3codeca.acm

When its found, rightclick on the file and choose Rename. Rename to

l3codeca.old

What this means is, if we need to go back to the file again if this doesn't work, we can just rename it back again 

Then, extract as explained above.

Then, by looking at this link:

http://www.sagebrush.com/mp3tech.htm

It says on how to install the codec, so that WMP recognises it:



> Then, for users of Win98, go into the SYSTEM.INI file in the Windows directory, and add the following line in the [Drivers32] section:
> 
> msacm.L3acm=L3codeca.acm


As you're having trouble copying the list, try this. Click at the start of the list, and press Ctrl-A to highlight it all. Then, Ctrl-C. Then, in this reply, press Ctrl-V to paste 

For instance, I'm at work at the moment, but this is ours:



> ; for 16-bit app support
> 
> [drivers]
> wave=mmdrv.dll
> ...


Your's may be longer. But, in *Bold* is where I've added the line above, Click save as normal, and close. Restart to make the changes.

When I get home, I'll take a look at my Win98 pc, to see what the ystem.ini looks like there 

eddie


----------



## al50 (Feb 8, 2005)

[boot]
oemfonts.fon=vgaoem.fon
shell=Explorer.exe
system.drv=atmsys.drv
drivers=mmsystem.dll power.drv
user.exe=user.exe
gdi.exe=gdi.exe
sound.drv=mmsound.drv
dibeng.drv=dibeng.dll
comm.drv=comm.drv
mouse.drv=mouse.drv
keyboard.drv=keyboard.drv
*DisplayFallback=0
fonts.fon=vgasys.fon
fixedfon.fon=vgafix.fon
386Grabber=vgafull.3gr
display.drv=sis597m.drv
SCRNSAVE.EXE=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\3DFLYI~1.SCR
atm.system.drv=system.drv

[keyboard]
keyboard.dll=
oemansi.bin=
subtype=
type=4

[boot.description]
system.drv=Standard PC
keyboard.typ=Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
mouse.drv=Standard mouse
aspect=100,96,96
display.drv=SiS 5597/5598

[386Enh]
device=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DVA.386
ebios=*ebios
woafont=dosapp.fon
mouse=*vmouse,msmouse.vxd
device=*dynapage
device=*vcd
device=*vpd
device=*int13
device=*enable
keyboard=*vkd
display=*vdd,*vflatd
EMMExclude=C000-CFFF
Paging=on

[NonWindowsApp]
TTInitialSizes=4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 18 20 22

[power.drv]

[drivers]
wavemapper=*.drv
MSACM.imaadpcm=*.acm
MSACM.msadpcm=*.acm
wave=mmsystem.dll
midi=mmsystem.dll

[iccvid.drv]

[mciseq.drv]

[mci]
cdaudio=mcicda.drv
sequencer=mciseq.drv
waveaudio=mciwave.drv 6
avivideo=mciavi.drv
videodisc=mcipionr.drv
vcr=mcivisca.drv
MPEGVideo=mciqtz.drv
MPEGVideo2=mciqtz.drv
QTWVideo=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mciqtw.drv

[vcache]

[Password Lists]
;rem TShoot: RIC MCELROY=C:\WINDOWS\RICMCELR.PWL
RIC MCELROY=C:\WINDOWS\RICMC000.PWL

[Display]
SwCursor=1

[drivers32]
msacm.lhacm=lhacm.acm
VIDC.VDOM=vdowave.drv
MSACM.imaadpcm=imaadp32.acm
MSACM.msadpcm=msadp32.acm
MSACM.msgsm610=msgsm32.acm
msacm.msg711=msg711.acm
MSACM.trspch=tssoft32.acm
vidc.CVID=iccvid.dll
VIDC.IV31=ir32_32.dll
VIDC.IV32=ir32_32.dll
vidc.MSVC=msvidc32.dll
VIDC.MRLE=msrle32.dll
msacm.msg723=msg723.acm
vidc.M263=msh263.drv
vidc.M261=msh261.drv
VIDC.IV50=ir50_32.dll
msacm.iac2=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IAC25_32.AX
msacm.msaudio1=msaud32.acm
msacm.sl_anet=sl_anet.acm
msacm.voxacm160=vct3216.acm
msacm.l3acm=l3codecx.acm
VIDC.YUY2=msyuv.dll
VIDC.UYVY=msyuv.dll
VIDC.YVYU=msyuv.dll
VIDC.WMV3=wmv9vcm.dll

[Macx]
DeviceBitmap=OFF

[TTFontDimenCache]
0 4=2 4
0 5=3 5
0 6=4 6
0 7=4 7
0 8=5 8
0 9=5 9
0 10=6 10
0 11=7 11
0 12=7 12
0 13=8 13
0 14=8 14
0 15=9 15
0 16=10 16
0 18=11 18
0 20=12 20
0 22=13 22


----------



## al50 (Feb 8, 2005)

Eddie; I've been working on this for over an hour now and I'm having some trouble understanding some of your instructions. I'll go back and reread and redownload some fof the things i can't find on the computer. Thanks Al


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2005)

well garbled sound is what the windows 95-XP troubleshooter could fix,
do you want to know how to get to it?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2005)

don't just give win.ini
you need system.ini too!


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

[email protected]

I have deleted your posts in this thread as your system files will mnot help this guy and will probably make it worse


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Derek: Since I believe John is Hex...no one should do anything he says or click on anything he posts!


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

al50

Sorry I wasn't here last night, so just looking at it now 

Did you download the zip file that Rollin' Rog posted? If so, did you extract it into your c:\Windows\system32 folder?

If you have, that's good.

Now, this is the part I'm looking at:



> [drivers32]
> msacm.lhacm=lhacm.acm
> VIDC.VDOM=vdowave.drv
> MSACM.imaadpcm=imaadp32.acm
> ...


You have something very similar, in *Bold*

However, this isn't exact. So, do this:

Go back to the system.ini as before. Then, add this line so that it looks like this:



> [drivers32]
> msacm.lhacm=lhacm.acm
> VIDC.VDOM=vdowave.drv
> MSACM.imaadpcm=imaadp32.acm
> ...


I've put the line in *bold*, just type the line in as normal, then save the system.ini.

Reboot, and see if that helps.

eddie


----------



## al50 (Feb 8, 2005)

Eddie I made the change (codecx to codeca), it made no difference in playback and I haven't had time to try to record in mp3. How about the Win 95 troubleshooter? I have win 98 though. Sorry I took so long to respond Al


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Sorry for the late reply myself, not been at TSG for a bit, so playing catchup.

Is the file in the c:\Windows\system32 folder, as mentioned before? If it is, that's fine. Just trying to figure this one out.

Can you post a copy of your system.ini, now that its been changed. JUst want to see if it looks okay. If it does, I'll have to try something else.

eddie


----------



## al50 (Feb 8, 2005)

[boot]
oemfonts.fon=vgaoem.fon
shell=Explorer.exe
system.drv=atmsys.drv
drivers=mmsystem.dll power.drv
user.exe=user.exe
gdi.exe=gdi.exe
sound.drv=mmsound.drv
dibeng.drv=dibeng.dll
comm.drv=comm.drv
mouse.drv=mouse.drv
keyboard.drv=keyboard.drv
*DisplayFallback=0
fonts.fon=vgasys.fon
fixedfon.fon=vgafix.fon
386Grabber=vgafull.3gr
display.drv=sis597m.drv
SCRNSAVE.EXE=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\3DFLYI~1.SCR
atm.system.drv=system.drv

[keyboard]
keyboard.dll=
oemansi.bin=
subtype=
type=4

[boot.description]
system.drv=Standard PC
keyboard.typ=Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
mouse.drv=Standard mouse
aspect=100,96,96
display.drv=SiS 5597/5598

[386Enh]
device=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DVA.386
ebios=*ebios
woafont=dosapp.fon
mouse=*vmouse,msmouse.vxd
device=*dynapage
device=*vcd
device=*vpd
device=*int13
device=*enable
keyboard=*vkd
display=*vdd,*vflatd
EMMExclude=C000-CFFF
Paging=on

[NonWindowsApp]
TTInitialSizes=4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 18 20 22

[power.drv]

[drivers]
wavemapper=*.drv
MSACM.imaadpcm=*.acm
MSACM.msadpcm=*.acm
wave=mmsystem.dll
midi=mmsystem.dll

[iccvid.drv]

[mciseq.drv]

[mci]
cdaudio=mcicda.drv
sequencer=mciseq.drv
waveaudio=mciwave.drv 6
avivideo=mciavi.drv
videodisc=mcipionr.drv
vcr=mcivisca.drv
MPEGVideo=mciqtz.drv
MPEGVideo2=mciqtz.drv
QTWVideo=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mciqtw.drv

[vcache]

[Password Lists]
;rem TShoot: RIC MCELROY=C:\WINDOWS\RICMCELR.PWL
RIC MCELROY=C:\WINDOWS\RICMC000.PWL

[Display]
SwCursor=1

[drivers32]
msacm.lhacm=lhacm.acm
VIDC.VDOM=vdowave.drv
MSACM.imaadpcm=imaadp32.acm
MSACM.msadpcm=msadp32.acm
MSACM.msgsm610=msgsm32.acm
msacm.msg711=msg711.acm
MSACM.trspch=tssoft32.acm
vidc.CVID=iccvid.dll
VIDC.IV31=ir32_32.dll
VIDC.IV32=ir32_32.dll
vidc.MSVC=msvidc32.dll
VIDC.MRLE=msrle32.dll
msacm.msg723=msg723.acm
vidc.M263=msh263.drv
vidc.M261=msh261.drv
VIDC.IV50=ir50_32.dll
msacm.iac2=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IAC25_32.AX
msacm.msaudio1=msaud32.acm
msacm.sl_anet=sl_anet.acm
msacm.voxacm160=vct3216.acm
msacm.l3acm=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\L3CODECA.ACM
VIDC.YUY2=msyuv.dll
VIDC.UYVY=msyuv.dll
VIDC.YVYU=msyuv.dll
VIDC.WMV3=wmv9vcm.dll
[Macx]
DeviceBitmap=OFF
msacm.L3acm=L3 codeca.acm
[TTFontDimenCache]
0 4=2 4
0 5=3 5
0 6=4 6
0 7=4 7
0 8=5 8
0 9=5 9
0 10=6 10
0 11=7 11
0 12=7 12
0 13=8 13
0 14=8 14
0 15=9 15
0 16=10 16
0 18=11 18
0 20=12 20
0 22=13 22[boot]
oemfonts.fon=vgaoem.fon
shell=Explorer.exe
system.drv=atmsys.drv
drivers=mmsystem.dll power.drv
user.exe=user.exe
gdi.exe=gdi.exe
sound.drv=mmsound.drv
dibeng.drv=dibeng.dll
comm.drv=comm.drv
mouse.drv=mouse.drv
keyboard.drv=keyboard.drv
*DisplayFallback=0
fonts.fon=vgasys.fon
fixedfon.fon=vgafix.fon
386Grabber=vgafull.3gr
display.drv=sis597m.drv
SCRNSAVE.EXE=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\3DFLYI~1.SCR
atm.system.drv=system.drv

[keyboard]
keyboard.dll=
oemansi.bin=
subtype=
type=4

[boot.description]
system.drv=Standard PC
keyboard.typ=Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
mouse.drv=Standard mouse
aspect=100,96,96
display.drv=SiS 5597/5598

[386Enh]
device=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DVA.386
ebios=*ebios
woafont=dosapp.fon
mouse=*vmouse,msmouse.vxd
device=*dynapage
device=*vcd
device=*vpd
device=*int13
device=*enable
keyboard=*vkd
display=*vdd,*vflatd
EMMExclude=C000-CFFF
Paging=on

[NonWindowsApp]
TTInitialSizes=4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 18 20 22

[power.drv]

[drivers]
wavemapper=*.drv
MSACM.imaadpcm=*.acm
MSACM.msadpcm=*.acm
wave=mmsystem.dll
midi=mmsystem.dll

[iccvid.drv]

[mciseq.drv]

[mci]
cdaudio=mcicda.drv
sequencer=mciseq.drv
waveaudio=mciwave.drv 6
avivideo=mciavi.drv
videodisc=mcipionr.drv
vcr=mcivisca.drv
MPEGVideo=mciqtz.drv
MPEGVideo2=mciqtz.drv
QTWVideo=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mciqtw.drv

[vcache]

[Password Lists]
;rem TShoot: RIC MCELROY=C:\WINDOWS\RICMCELR.PWL
RIC MCELROY=C:\WINDOWS\RICMC000.PWL

[Display]
SwCursor=1

[drivers32]
msacm.lhacm=lhacm.acm
VIDC.VDOM=vdowave.drv
MSACM.imaadpcm=imaadp32.acm
MSACM.msadpcm=msadp32.acm
MSACM.msgsm610=msgsm32.acm
msacm.msg711=msg711.acm
MSACM.trspch=tssoft32.acm
vidc.CVID=iccvid.dll
VIDC.IV31=ir32_32.dll
VIDC.IV32=ir32_32.dll
vidc.MSVC=msvidc32.dll
VIDC.MRLE=msrle32.dll
msacm.msg723=msg723.acm
vidc.M263=msh263.drv
vidc.M261=msh261.drv
VIDC.IV50=ir50_32.dll
msacm.iac2=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IAC25_32.AX
msacm.msaudio1=msaud32.acm
msacm.sl_anet=sl_anet.acm
msacm.voxacm160=vct3216.acm
msacm.l3acm=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\L3CODECA.ACM
VIDC.YUY2=msyuv.dll
VIDC.UYVY=msyuv.dll
VIDC.YVYU=msyuv.dll
VIDC.WMV3=wmv9vcm.dll
[Macx]
DeviceBitmap=OFF
msacm.L3acm=L3 codeca.acm
[TTFontDimenCache]
0 4=2 4
0 5=3 5
0 6=4 6
0 7=4 7
0 8=5 8
0 9=5 9
0 10=6 10
0 11=7 11
0 12=7 12
0 13=8 13
0 14=8 14
0 15=9 15
0 16=10 16
0 18=11 18
0 20=12 20
0 22=13 22[boot]
oemfonts.fon=vgaoem.fon
shell=Explorer.exe
system.drv=atmsys.drv
drivers=mmsystem.dll power.drv
user.exe=user.exe
gdi.exe=gdi.exe
sound.drv=mmsound.drv
dibeng.drv=dibeng.dll
comm.drv=comm.drv
mouse.drv=mouse.drv
keyboard.drv=keyboard.drv
*DisplayFallback=0
fonts.fon=vgasys.fon
fixedfon.fon=vgafix.fon
386Grabber=vgafull.3gr
display.drv=sis597m.drv
SCRNSAVE.EXE=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\3DFLYI~1.SCR
atm.system.drv=system.drv

[keyboard]
keyboard.dll=
oemansi.bin=
subtype=
type=4

[boot.description]
system.drv=Standard PC
keyboard.typ=Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
mouse.drv=Standard mouse
aspect=100,96,96
display.drv=SiS 5597/5598

[386Enh]
device=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DVA.386
ebios=*ebios
woafont=dosapp.fon
mouse=*vmouse,msmouse.vxd
device=*dynapage
device=*vcd
device=*vpd
device=*int13
device=*enable
keyboard=*vkd
display=*vdd,*vflatd
EMMExclude=C000-CFFF
Paging=on

[NonWindowsApp]
TTInitialSizes=4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 18 20 22

[power.drv]

[drivers]
wavemapper=*.drv
MSACM.imaadpcm=*.acm
MSACM.msadpcm=*.acm
wave=mmsystem.dll
midi=mmsystem.dll

[iccvid.drv]

[mciseq.drv]

[mci]
cdaudio=mcicda.drv
sequencer=mciseq.drv
waveaudio=mciwave.drv 6
avivideo=mciavi.drv
videodisc=mcipionr.drv
vcr=mcivisca.drv
MPEGVideo=mciqtz.drv
MPEGVideo2=mciqtz.drv
QTWVideo=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mciqtw.drv

[vcache]

[Password Lists]
;rem TShoot: RIC MCELROY=C:\WINDOWS\RICMCELR.PWL
RIC MCELROY=C:\WINDOWS\RICMC000.PWL

[Display]
SwCursor=1

[drivers32]
msacm.lhacm=lhacm.acm
VIDC.VDOM=vdowave.drv
MSACM.imaadpcm=imaadp32.acm
MSACM.msadpcm=msadp32.acm
MSACM.msgsm610=msgsm32.acm
msacm.msg711=msg711.acm
MSACM.trspch=tssoft32.acm
vidc.CVID=iccvid.dll
VIDC.IV31=ir32_32.dll
VIDC.IV32=ir32_32.dll
vidc.MSVC=msvidc32.dll
VIDC.MRLE=msrle32.dll
msacm.msg723=msg723.acm
vidc.M263=msh263.drv
vidc.M261=msh261.drv
VIDC.IV50=ir50_32.dll
msacm.iac2=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IAC25_32.AX
msacm.msaudio1=msaud32.acm
msacm.sl_anet=sl_anet.acm
msacm.voxacm160=vct3216.acm
msacm.l3acm=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\L3CODECA.ACM
VIDC.YUY2=msyuv.dll
VIDC.UYVY=msyuv.dll
VIDC.YVYU=msyuv.dll
VIDC.WMV3=wmv9vcm.dll
[Macx]
DeviceBitmap=OFF
msacm.L3acm=L3 codeca.acm
[TTFontDimenCache]
0 4=2 4
0 5=3 5
0 6=4 6
0 7=4 7
0 8=5 8
0 9=5 9
0 10=6 10
0 11=7 11
0 12=7 12
0 13=8 13
0 14=8 14
0 15=9 15
0 16=10 16
0 18=11 18
0 20=12 20
0 22=13 22[boot]
oemfonts.fon=vgaoem.fon
shell=Explorer.exe
system.drv=atmsys.drv
drivers=mmsystem.dll power.drv
user.exe=user.exe
gdi.exe=gdi.exe
sound.drv=mmsound.drv
dibeng.drv=dibeng.dll
comm.drv=comm.drv
mouse.drv=mouse.drv
keyboard.drv=keyboard.drv
*DisplayFallback=0
fonts.fon=vgasys.fon
fixedfon.fon=vgafix.fon
386Grabber=vgafull.3gr
display.drv=sis597m.drv
SCRNSAVE.EXE=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\3DFLYI~1.SCR
atm.system.drv=system.drv

[keyboard]
keyboard.dll=
oemansi.bin=
subtype=
type=4

[boot.description]
system.drv=Standard PC
keyboard.typ=Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
mouse.drv=Standard mouse
aspect=100,96,96
display.drv=SiS 5597/5598

[386Enh]
device=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DVA.386
ebios=*ebios
woafont=dosapp.fon
mouse=*vmouse,msmouse.vxd
device=*dynapage
device=*vcd
device=*vpd
device=*int13
device=*enable
keyboard=*vkd
display=*vdd,*vflatd
EMMExclude=C000-CFFF
Paging=on

[NonWindowsApp]
TTInitialSizes=4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 18 20 22

[power.drv]

[drivers]
wavemapper=*.drv
MSACM.imaadpcm=*.acm
MSACM.msadpcm=*.acm
wave=mmsystem.dll
midi=mmsystem.dll

[iccvid.drv]

[mciseq.drv]

[mci]
cdaudio=mcicda.drv
sequencer=mciseq.drv
waveaudio=mciwave.drv 6
avivideo=mciavi.drv
videodisc=mcipionr.drv
vcr=mcivisca.drv
MPEGVideo=mciqtz.drv
MPEGVideo2=mciqtz.drv
QTWVideo=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mciqtw.drv

[vcache]

[Password Lists]
;rem TShoot: RIC MCELROY=C:\WINDOWS\RICMCELR.PWL
RIC MCELROY=C:\WINDOWS\RICMC000.PWL

[Display]
SwCursor=1

[drivers32]
msacm.lhacm=lhacm.acm
VIDC.VDOM=vdowave.drv
MSACM.imaadpcm=imaadp32.acm
MSACM.msadpcm=msadp32.acm
MSACM.msgsm610=msgsm32.acm
msacm.msg711=msg711.acm
MSACM.trspch=tssoft32.acm
vidc.CVID=iccvid.dll
VIDC.IV31=ir32_32.dll
VIDC.IV32=ir32_32.dll
vidc.MSVC=msvidc32.dll
VIDC.MRLE=msrle32.dll
msacm.msg723=msg723.acm
vidc.M263=msh263.drv
vidc.M261=msh261.drv
VIDC.IV50=ir50_32.dll
msacm.iac2=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IAC25_32.AX
msacm.msaudio1=msaud32.acm
msacm.sl_anet=sl_anet.acm
msacm.voxacm160=vct3216.acm
msacm.l3acm=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\L3CODECA.ACM
VIDC.YUY2=msyuv.dll
VIDC.UYVY=msyuv.dll
VIDC.YVYU=msyuv.dll
VIDC.WMV3=wmv9vcm.dll
[Macx]
DeviceBitmap=OFF
msacm.L3acm=L3 codeca.acm
[TTFontDimenCache]
0 4=2 4
0 5=3 5
0 6=4 6
0 7=4 7
0 8=5 8
0 9=5 9
0 10=6 10
0 11=7 11
0 12=7 12
0 13=8 13
0 14=8 14
0 15=9 15
0 16=10 16
0 18=11 18
0 20=12 20
0 22=13 22[boot]
oemfonts.fon=vgaoem.fon
shell=Explorer.exe
system.drv=atmsys.drv
drivers=mmsystem.dll power.drv
user.exe=user.exe
gdi.exe=gdi.exe
sound.drv=mmsound.drv
dibeng.drv=dibeng.dll
comm.drv=comm.drv
mouse.drv=mouse.drv
keyboard.drv=keyboard.drv
*DisplayFallback=0
fonts.fon=vgasys.fon
fixedfon.fon=vgafix.fon
386Grabber=vgafull.3gr
display.drv=sis597m.drv
SCRNSAVE.EXE=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\3DFLYI~1.SCR
atm.system.drv=system.drv

[keyboard]
keyboard.dll=
oemansi.bin=
subtype=
type=4

[boot.description]
system.drv=Standard PC
keyboard.typ=Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
mouse.drv=Standard mouse
aspect=100,96,96
display.drv=SiS 5597/5598

[386Enh]
device=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DVA.386
ebios=*ebios
woafont=dosapp.fon
mouse=*vmouse,msmouse.vxd
device=*dynapage
device=*vcd
device=*vpd
device=*int13
device=*enable
keyboard=*vkd
display=*vdd,*vflatd
EMMExclude=C000-CFFF
Paging=on

[NonWindowsApp]
TTInitialSizes=4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 18 20 22

[power.drv]

[drivers]
wavemapper=*.drv
MSACM.imaadpcm=*.acm
MSACM.msadpcm=*.acm
wave=mmsystem.dll
midi=mmsystem.dll

[iccvid.drv]

[mciseq.drv]

[mci]
cdaudio=mcicda.drv
sequencer=mciseq.drv
waveaudio=mciwave.drv 6
avivideo=mciavi.drv
videodisc=mcipionr.drv
vcr=mcivisca.drv
MPEGVideo=mciqtz.drv
MPEGVideo2=mciqtz.drv
QTWVideo=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mciqtw.drv

[vcache]

[Password Lists]
;rem TShoot: RIC MCELROY=C:\WINDOWS\RICMCELR.PWL
RIC MCELROY=C:\WINDOWS\RICMC000.PWL

[Display]
SwCursor=1

[drivers32]
msacm.lhacm=lhacm.acm
VIDC.VDOM=vdowave.drv
MSACM.imaadpcm=imaadp32.acm
MSACM.msadpcm=msadp32.acm
MSACM.msgsm610=msgsm32.acm
msacm.msg711=msg711.acm
MSACM.trspch=tssoft32.acm
vidc.CVID=iccvid.dll
VIDC.IV31=ir32_32.dll
VIDC.IV32=ir32_32.dll
vidc.MSVC=msvidc32.dll
VIDC.MRLE=msrle32.dll
msacm.msg723=msg723.acm
vidc.M263=msh263.drv
vidc.M261=msh261.drv
VIDC.IV50=ir50_32.dll
msacm.iac2=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IAC25_32.AX
msacm.msaudio1=msaud32.acm
msacm.sl_anet=sl_anet.acm
msacm.voxacm160=vct3216.acm
msacm.l3acm=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\L3CODECA.ACM
VIDC.YUY2=msyuv.dll
VIDC.UYVY=msyuv.dll
VIDC.YVYU=msyuv.dll
VIDC.WMV3=wmv9vcm.dll
[Macx]
DeviceBitmap=OFF
msacm.L3acm=L3 codeca.acm
[TTFontDimenCache]
0 4=2 4
0 5=3 5
0 6=4 6
0 7=4 7
0 8=5 8
0 9=5 9
0 10=6 10
0 11=7 11
0 12=7 12
0 13=8 13
0 14=8 14
0 15=9 15
0 16=10 16
0 18=11 18
0 20=12 20
0 22=13 22[boot]
oemfonts.fon=vgaoem.fon
shell=Explorer.exe
system.drv=atmsys.drv
drivers=mmsystem.dll power.drv
user.exe=user.exe
gdi.exe=gdi.exe
sound.drv=mmsound.drv
dibeng.drv=dibeng.dll
comm.drv=comm.drv
mouse.drv=mouse.drv
keyboard.drv=keyboard.drv
*DisplayFallback=0
fonts.fon=vgasys.fon
fixedfon.fon=vgafix.fon
386Grabber=vgafull.3gr
display.drv=sis597m.drv
SCRNSAVE.EXE=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\3DFLYI~1.SCR
atm.system.drv=system.drv

[keyboard]
keyboard.dll=
oemansi.bin=
subtype=
type=4

[boot.description]
system.drv=Standard PC
keyboard.typ=Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
mouse.drv=Standard mouse
aspect=100,96,96
display.drv=SiS 5597/5598

[386Enh]
device=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DVA.386
ebios=*ebios
woafont=dosapp.fon
mouse=*vmouse,msmouse.vxd
device=*dynapage
device=*vcd
device=*vpd
device=*int13
device=*enable
keyboard=*vkd
display=*vdd,*vflatd
EMMExclude=C000-CFFF
Paging=on

[NonWindowsApp]
TTInitialSizes=4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 18 20 22

[power.drv]

[drivers]
wavemapper=*.drv
MSACM.imaadpcm=*.acm
MSACM.msadpcm=*.acm
wave=mmsystem.dll
midi=mmsystem.dll

[iccvid.drv]

[mciseq.drv]

[mci]
cdaudio=mcicda.drv
sequencer=mciseq.drv
waveaudio=mciwave.drv 6
avivideo=mciavi.drv
videodisc=mcipionr.drv
vcr=mcivisca.drv
MPEGVideo=mciqtz.drv
MPEGVideo2=mciqtz.drv
QTWVideo=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mciqtw.drv

[vcache]

[Password Lists]
;rem TShoot: RIC MCELROY=C:\WINDOWS\RICMCELR.PWL
RIC MCELROY=C:\WINDOWS\RICMC000.PWL

[Display]
SwCursor=1

[drivers32]
msacm.lhacm=lhacm.acm
VIDC.VDOM=vdowave.drv
MSACM.imaadpcm=imaadp32.acm
MSACM.msadpcm=msadp32.acm
MSACM.msgsm610=msgsm32.acm
msacm.msg711=msg711.acm
MSACM.trspch=tssoft32.acm
vidc.CVID=iccvid.dll
VIDC.IV31=ir32_32.dll
VIDC.IV32=ir32_32.dll
vidc.MSVC=msvidc32.dll
VIDC.MRLE=msrle32.dll
msacm.msg723=msg723.acm
vidc.M263=msh263.drv
vidc.M261=msh261.drv
VIDC.IV50=ir50_32.dll
msacm.iac2=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IAC25_32.AX
msacm.msaudio1=msaud32.acm
msacm.sl_anet=sl_anet.acm
msacm.voxacm160=vct3216.acm
msacm.l3acm=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\L3CODECA.ACM
VIDC.YUY2=msyuv.dll
VIDC.UYVY=msyuv.dll
VIDC.YVYU=msyuv.dll
VIDC.WMV3=wmv9vcm.dll
[Macx]
DeviceBitmap=OFF
msacm.L3acm=L3 codeca.acm
[TTFontDimenCache]
0 4=2 4
0 5=3 5
0 6=4 6
0 7=4 7
0 8=5 8
0 9=5 9
0 10=6 10
0 11=7 11
0 12=7 12
0 13=8 13
0 14=8 14
0 15=9 15
0 16=10 16
0 18=11 18
0 20=12 20
0 22=13 22[boot]
oemfonts.fon=vgaoem.fon
shell=Explorer.exe
system.drv=atmsys.drv
drivers=mmsystem.dll power.drv
user.exe=user.exe
gdi.exe=gdi.exe
sound.drv=mmsound.drv
dibeng.drv=dibeng.dll
comm.drv=comm.drv
mouse.drv=mouse.drv
keyboard.drv=keyboard.drv
*DisplayFallback=0
fonts.fon=vgasys.fon
fixedfon.fon=vgafix.fon
386Grabber=vgafull.3gr
display.drv=sis597m.drv
SCRNSAVE.EXE=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\3DFLYI~1.SCR
atm.system.drv=system.drv

[keyboard]
keyboard.dll=
oemansi.bin=
subtype=
type=4

[boot.description]
system.drv=Standard PC
keyboard.typ=Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
mouse.drv=Standard mouse
aspect=100,96,96
display.drv=SiS 5597/5598

[386Enh]
device=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DVA.386
ebios=*ebios
woafont=dosapp.fon
mouse=*vmouse,msmouse.vxd
device=*dynapage
device=*vcd
device=*vpd
device=*int13
device=*enable
keyboard=*vkd
display=*vdd,*vflatd
EMMExclude=C000-CFFF
Paging=on

[NonWindowsApp]
TTInitialSizes=4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 18 20 22

[power.drv]

[drivers]
wavemapper=*.drv
MSACM.imaadpcm=*.acm
MSACM.msadpcm=*.acm
wave=mmsystem.dll
midi=mmsystem.dll

[iccvid.drv]

[mciseq.drv]

[mci]
cdaudio=mcicda.drv
sequencer=mciseq.drv
waveaudio=mciwave.drv 6
avivideo=mciavi.drv
videodisc=mcipionr.drv
vcr=mcivisca.drv
MPEGVideo=mciqtz.drv
MPEGVideo2=mciqtz.drv
QTWVideo=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mciqtw.drv

[vcache]

[Password Lists]
;rem TShoot: RIC MCELROY=C:\WINDOWS\RICMCELR.PWL
RIC MCELROY=C:\WINDOWS\RICMC000.PWL

[Display]
SwCursor=1

[drivers32]
msacm.lhacm=lhacm.acm
VIDC.VDOM=vdowave.drv
MSACM.imaadpcm=imaadp32.acm
MSACM.msadpcm=msadp32.acm
MSACM.msgsm610=msgsm32.acm
msacm.msg711=msg711.acm
MSACM.trspch=tssoft32.acm
vidc.CVID=iccvid.dll
VIDC.IV31=ir32_32.dll
VIDC.IV32=ir32_32.dll
vidc.MSVC=msvidc32.dll
VIDC.MRLE=msrle32.dll
msacm.msg723=msg723.acm
vidc.M263=msh263.drv
vidc.M261=msh261.drv
VIDC.IV50=ir50_32.dll
msacm.iac2=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IAC25_32.AX
msacm.msaudio1=msaud32.acm
msacm.sl_anet=sl_anet.acm
msacm.voxacm160=vct3216.acm
msacm.l3acm=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\L3CODECA.ACM
VIDC.YUY2=msyuv.dll
VIDC.UYVY=msyuv.dll
VIDC.YVYU=msyuv.dll
VIDC.WMV3=wmv9vcm.dll
[Macx]
DeviceBitmap=OFF
msacm.L3acm=L3 codeca.acm
[TTFontDimenCache]
0 4=2 4
0 5=3 5
0 6=4 6
0 7=4 7
0 8=5 8
0 9=5 9
0 10=6 10
0 11=7 11
0 12=7 12
0 13=8 13
0 14=8 14
0 15=9 15
0 16=10 16
0 18=11 18
0 20=12 20
0 22=13 22

Eddie: What would happen if I reinstalled Win 98? Al


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

in your system.ini you have TWO lines entered for the driver and one has a space in it. There should only one line and it should not have a space.

msacm.l3acm=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\L3CODECA.ACM
msacm.L3acm=L3 codeca.acm


----------



## al50 (Feb 8, 2005)

A couple of weeks ago I posted a quick reply, to rollin reg's post and deleted one line and made sure the other was the same as he posted. It must not have registered because I can't find it and no one answered it. Again what about reinstalling Win 98 Al


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Editing the thread won't appear as a reply, so we won't get notified of the reply.

This is the part in question:



> *msacm.l3acm=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\L3CODECA.ACM*
> VIDC.YUY2=msyuv.dll
> VIDC.UYVY=msyuv.dll
> VIDC.YVYU=msyuv.dll
> ...


You still have the two entries for the driver. You only want this one:

msacm.L3acm=L3codeca.acm

Unless you've already done this. Can you repost it, just to be sure?

As for reinstalling Windows, you can try this. You can pop the cd in, and reinstall Windows on top of the existing one, which will remove any corrupt files. However, as you didn't have the codec in question, I'm not too sure if it would remove it or not.

Rollin', what do you think?

eddie


----------

